# DSLR versus Mirrorless Cameras



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Useful article folks

http://www.lightstalking.com/dslr-vs-mirrorless/

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting stuff, I currently own three Nikon DSLRs - D3200 +18-55mmGII, D5100 +55-200G and a D5000+18-55mmG which Caroline uses. I`ve never liked changing lenses in the field, especially now with the plastic lens mounts and risk of getting dust on the sensors. I also have an F1.8/35mm G & F1.8/50mm G but I don`t use them that often.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mirrorless is the way it is going. They are smaller, have fewer complicated parts and are cheaper to build, so there is no question the manufacturers are headed in that direction.

I have a Sony a850 fullframe DSLR with a pile of lenses, flashes and accessories. I keep it and some of the lenses and accessories in a Lowepro Magnum case. It takes three men and a boy to lift it.

Two and a half months ago I picked up a Sony a6000 APS-C mirrorless. I have a Sony 20mm f2.8 prime and a Zeiss 32mm f1.8 prime for it, as well as the smallest Sony system flash (which will operate wirelessly with my other Sony flashes). This gear fits into a Lowepro Nova Mini bag and you can carry it with one hand all day long.
Sony is increasing it's line up of standard mirrorless lenses, and lenses with Zeiss optics. Zeiss also manufacture a number of lenses for the Sony mirrorless mount.
What I am finding is that the new Sony APS-C images are every bit as good as the old DSLR fullframe images. The a6000 focuses better has better noise control than the older cameras, plus it has a number of handy features some of which are actually useful.

Later,
William


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

More by luck than judgment, I have two Four Thirds mirrorless cameras. An oldish Olympus Pan E-PL1 with small 14-42 zoom, still produces good definition shots. Panasonic DMC-G3 with similar interchangeable zoom, and my little favourite - a Nikon Coolpix P7700 with a fixed 6-42 zoom. Not the largest sensors, but not too bad with results.....

I agree with your point William about lugging heavy SLR's around. I don't own a DSLR, but do use a Minolta and Canon semi-pro film cameras. A hybrid photographer !


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

im a relative newcomer to decent cameras. i wanted one for shots of my son. but i had noticed a lot of friends and family had been down that route of buying a dslr for the same reason. unfortunately they hardly ever seemed to take them with them. too bulky too heavy was the answer. none of them every strayed for the kit lens either. im guessing that why they werent so impressed witht he shots.

so i opted for the panasonic lumix g3 with kit lens. and actually got quite hooked.

fast forward a few years i sold the g3 and kit lens and i have the newer lumix g6 with 14-140 lens. a 20 mm and 45 mm fast prime and a 100-300 tele. it also takes great HD video.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I am so easily led, I was building up PayPal for a watch buy, but after reading this, I've bought a Sony A6000.

It comes with a couple lens but would be interested in some lens advice.

Will be resurching when home from work tonight, but would be interested in dedicated macro lens for photoing watches.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A macro lens is my next project as well. As far as I know, there are two proper E-mount options. The first, and more cost conscious, being the Sony SEL-30M35. It is a plastic bodied 30mm f3.5 and appears to be quite similar to the 30mm DT A-mount Sony lens, which was a fairly good lens for the price. The second option is the Zeiss Touit 50M Makro. The Zeiss is a 50mm f2.8. By all descriptions, it appears to work very well as a medium telephoto portrait lens as well. Being Zeiss, there is no doubt that the corners will be brighter and crisper wide open than the Sony, but it is four times as much money.

Personally, I have not decided for myself yet. I'm not yet ready for another purchase and can't decide whether cheaper and quicker or costlier and better is the way to proceed.

Later,
William


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks William, 
Just reviewing things a bit now, but life's getting in the way!!

The lenses that come with the body seem to be a fine, but he's confused me a tad, be describing them as "fixed" (2 x Sigma lenses, 19mm and 60mm both fixed and f2.8.)

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/19mm-f28-dn-a

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/product/60mm-f28-dn-a


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Fixed just means that the focal length is fixed at 19mm etc, ie it's not a zoom lens.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just for fun, here is a shot I just did with a non macro lens:









Taken with the Zeiss 32mm f1.8 at the closest possible focus point. It is an untouched jpeg derived from a raw file. f16 1/60th ISO 800 overcast natural light through window with bounce flash.

Now cropped and adjusted:









A reasonable amount of detail for a standard lens, though it would need to focus at about a third of the distance to really pull the details.

This is a direct crop with no resizing:









The grain really makes itself apparent with this tight of a section of the picture.

Later,
William


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My Sony A6000 arrived Friday and really is impressive, even with the fixed lenses.
Just been playing around indoors gathering info and playing around with the menu. There's also an active Sony A6000 group on Facebook that has helped with a couple of my questions.

Today I've ordered some extension tubes and after reading up on focus peaking, bought a 50mm Cannon lens with adapter cheaply. 
I also bought a Timefactors PRS-68, but that's a different story 

Best pic so far, with very little effort and knowledge:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Using just the 20mm and 32mm primes hasn't been any hardship for me either. A bit like the old days. :wink:

Nice photo, very vibrant.

Later,
William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you mean 35mm cameras when you say "Mirrorless"?

I asked my aunts husband recently, who is a professional photographer if film or digital is best and he still swears by Nikon 35mm or larger Rollei camera's. The battery voltage becomes too critical apparently on digital.........

He hangs out the back of planes taking pictures of other jet aircraft for the USA Airforce........ lucky devil!! Done promotional car stuff and cats for cat food!!

I still got my dad's old Agfa & Voigtlander camera's........done some stunning pictures at a recent wedding with it, far superior then the official ones!! :tongue:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> Do you mean 35mm cameras when you say "Mirrorless"?


Mirrorless cameras don't have mirrors, mechanisms or pentaprisms in the light path to the lens, the distance between the lens and sensor is extremely slight. Typically the sensor size is 24mm by 36mm or APS-C which is 2/3 of that size.

Later,
William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah i see, thanks for the info :smile:


----------

